# Moving to a new home



## Saranda

I moved my gelding, Snickers, to a new 24/7 pasture boarding place last Saturday. It was extremely cold and I was worried of how'd he do, but he was just fine andmade himself comfortable quite soon. Of course, here's some pictures.  

1. As I said, it was cold. Around -25 by Celsium, that's why the ninja face. Snickers is observing the first one of the new herd approaching.











2. Curious...










3. The friendliest of them all - a young gelding, named Roi - approaches:











4. Getting to know...










5. Starting to play already!











6. Interesting enough, Roi is very protective and guards the newcomers against attacks of the other herdmates:











7. First meal:











8. Grain is served like this, so that the horses don't fight over it, but Snickers managed to annoy one of his new buddies, lol:











9. Some of the others, enjoying winter:











10. And some more. The flaxen chesnut is the leader, a Latvian Draft gelding:


----------



## IquitosARG10

Love these pictures!


----------



## annaleah

wow! that's cold...it's amazing the temps horses can deal with...very nice pics! what breed is snickers? and, love the name!


----------



## Logibear24

Great pictures!! More please


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, I'll let Snickers know he's looking great.  

annaleah, yeah, it's amazing. The first night was a bit too cold for him, as the others chased him away from hay all the time, but it's ok now and he got used to it. Also, he gets additional hay.  Snickers is a Latvian Warmblood gelding, light draft type. They come also in sports type and are the most popular breed in Latvia. 

Logibear, Snickers is throwing a pasturewarming party this weekend, so I hope somebody will bring a camera (I don't have one) and I'll be able to post some more.


----------



## Maple

Aw! I love his new Pal bein protective of him! too cute! Somebody doesnt want to share his new friend eh?  Love the pics too!


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, Maple, Roi is one-of-a-kind, I was told that he's always like this with the newcomers and then gradually loses interest about them as they start fitting in the herd. He's like a counselor and a guide to every new horse who joins the herd, and that seems so sweet.


----------



## Country Woman

those are some nice horse pictures


----------



## Eagle Child

Lovely, lovely pictures, Sarandra. My Journey is in 24/7 turnout and she is thriving. She loves it!


----------



## csimkunas6

I am in love with Snickers! I just dont think he cant get any nicer looking!! He is just gorgeous!

Love the pic of him annoying the other horse at feed time, looks like he has an amazing personality!


----------



## amp23

Love the pictures, and I love snickers! So cute that roi protected him  I'd also love to see more pictures when you can get some!


----------



## Northernstar

Your pictures of "Snicker's First Day" are awesome! Reminds me so much of when I became my mare's owner and had her moved to a better stable -(she's at home now) I'll bet I took a million pictures like a mom taking a child on the first day of school....Didn't it make you feel great as you left?


----------



## Moei

cute horse its amazing how fast he got aquanted with everyone! No fights?


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, everyone.  
*
Northernstar* - I was actually quite worried when I left for the first night, and rightfully so - it turned out to be quite tough for him as some of the herd decided to bully him around and have some fights, also leaving without hay, so he was rather unhappy the next morning, when I came to see him, but it's getting better. 

*Moei* - No, not a single fight that day, to my surprise, but he's had some since then and I've found quite a lot of bite and kick marks on him. Luckily, none too serious and he'll be healing quickly.

So - more pictures! The pasturewarming party was just great. We had a wonderful trail ride with some fun cantering (Snickers was full of spunk, speed and energy, it was tons of joy! ), and then a pancake pary for the human barn buddies later in the evening. My boy seemed to enjoy all the attention he got.  

A little glimpse on the trail ride:











Cantering towards the new home











Closer... Yeah, I know my leg position is horrible in this picture, which also is not of the best quality, but heck, we had our fun! 











Relaxing afterwards in the arena











And, of course, the main event! In Latvia, we have a tradition for housewarmings and similar welcomings in new places, which is called "Salt bread". The newcomer is given some rye bread with salt, as a wish that he always has luck and wealth in his new home. So, Snickers got his salted bread and enjoyed every crumble of it.


----------



## Northernstar

Thanks for sharing these wonderful happy photos, Saranda!! I'm so glad that despite a rough first night, things seem remarkable well! By the way, the countryside (and snow!) in Latvia looks very similar to my home in Northern MI! I wish you and Snickers luck and wealth in your new home


----------



## Saranda

Aw, thanks, Northenstar!  And, if the nature and weather conditions really are quite similar in Northen MI to the ones in Latvia, then you must know how great it is to live in this type of places.  

Some trail photos of the place we moved to in all seasons. My friend took them and I am allowed to use them as an illustration, because we're really proud of our own little paradise, but nor me, nor Snickers are in these pictures.

Spring











Summer











Autumn










Winter


----------



## Northernstar

Absolutely gorgeous!! Yes, it is very much like my home here


----------



## Tayz

wow gorgeous photos! just beautiful place, i wished it snowed here in queensland :/


----------



## Saranda

Just thought I'd share a bit more pics. 

Almost ready for the ride...











Smile! Me & Snickers on the right.











Taking off - 











And coming back home! Snickers was given the honour to lead the ride.


----------



## amp23

Awh I love him in all his fuzzies! I'm also jealous of your snow- I've only seen mountaintop snow that's been there for weeks... Nothing fresh. Lol. Hasn't snowed where I live in over 20 years!


----------



## Kayella

I actually have Latvian blood in me!! My relatives immigrated to the U.S. during one of the wars. And you horse is gorgeous!


----------



## Saranda

That's very interesting, Kayella - and yes, many Latvians emigrated to the U.S. during the World Wars - maybe you have a Latvian name or surname?  

To those who like winter fuzzies - here's our fuzziest herdmate, a Latvian draft gelding -


----------



## Kayella

My last name is Strals. My dad's first name is Ivars, that's been passed down to the firstborn son each generation. Maybe they are latvian?


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, they are definantely Latvian, especially Ivars - that's a traditional name for men in Latvia even in nowadays!


----------



## Kayella

Haha, I thought so! My dad said it was basically as common as "John" in Latvia. You have no idea how many people do not know how to pronounce my dad's name :? Well, you actually might!


----------



## Northernstar

My oldest son was friends with twin brothers named, Kaspar and Guntis Dredzels all through Jr. High and Sr. High School - they were born and raised in Latvia, and their parents moved here to northern MI (United States) when they were 4 yrs old - they were both nice young men, good students and athletes!


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, I really do. It's very common and I know a couple of men with this name myself. But I won't be able to explain how to pronounce it.


----------



## Saranda

Oh, that's nice to know, Northenstar! Latvians rule the world silently, lol!  The full version of Kaspar is Kaspars.


----------



## Northernstar

Saranda said:


> Oh, that's nice to know, Northenstar! Latvians rule the world silently, lol!  The full version of Kaspar is Kaspars.


Could be! Also Danes, (the oldest and continuous monarchy in the history of the world), and Greenlanders (is that even correct? haha) - There was an exchange student during my son's senior yr that lived with a host family here from Greenland - his name was Lasse Nooregaard. Also a good student and tremendous athlete! My son became good friends with him, and we had him as a guest numerous times - he's been going to college in Denmark. It was interesting to see photos of his home, as most in Greenland live in one concentrated area close to the ocean (of course, as the rest is covered in ice) - he told of the wales they see, etc. He couldn't _believe _the tall forests here in MI, as they only have shrubs there..He was very well educated, and both his parents are teachers....
As I've said, all of your photos are so beautiful, and your area looks exactly like mine! So neat!


----------



## csimkunas6

Great photos!! Looks like an awesome place!!


----------



## Logibear24

LOVE your pictures  Its always neat to see different countrys and how people do things. 

Im a new fan of Snickers  thanks for posting more!!


----------



## Saranda

So, Snickers is doing well and kickin' in his new home!  Me and one of my barn buddies have started doing group groundwork sessions with our horses, but, before work, we let them play together to bond and warm up before all the serious stuff hits in. The second horse, Radi, is a shy, introvert gelding, and playing with Snickers is really helping him to open up and become joyful and relaxed again.  












































































The two pictures below are very blurry, but they make me happy and proud, because they capture the moment when Snickers was cantering to me after I called him in the middle of his games with Radi.


----------



## Northernstar

Snickers looks sooo happy in his new home! What awesome pictures! I especially like the 2nd one (rolling in the snow) as that's one of my mare's favorite daily past-times. I _love_ Snickers cantering up to you! Star does that too-it's like, "O.k., Mom! Here I come!" Thanks for sharing


----------



## Saranda

I'm glad it's visible to others - Snickers is really a bouncing bundle of joy in his new life of freedom and the chance to be outside 24/7 - he always hated any kind of confinement, anyway, even being locked up for the night.  Yeah, and rolling in the snow is one of the most fun parts of the winter. Snickers adores it too, always rolling around before our training and just for the sake of fun. 
I'm also extremely happy for Radi, because, before Snickers came, he was never ever before seen playing with other horses - always distant and serious. Now he's turning in a completely different and happy horse.


----------



## amp23

Snickers does look very happy! Glad the move has worked out well for you... and Radi as well


----------



## Logibear24

Glad snickers is doing so well  he looks so relaxed and settled in. Thanks for the pics always love seeing snickers


----------



## Saranda

An update again - time for some riding pics!

We had a trainer visit us, so I used the chance to get lunged - 










And just some prancin' around (you didn't see the posting on the wrong leg, lol)


----------



## Saranda

And jumping at liberty  - I'll post just the link, because by reasons unknown the picture shows up as extremely large, no matter how tiny I make it, lol. - http://content22-foto.inbox.lv/albums/v/vilx_iz_mezha/Zirgs/DSCF3094.jpg


----------



## Saranda

I just got some pictures of Snickers playing with two other geldings - the black one is Wolfram, and the flaxen chesnut one is Naudins, the herd leader. They are all so muddy, because the spring has finally hit our part of the world, so the pastures are generally...well, mud. In which they love to roll. Yeah.


----------



## Northernstar

Awesome photos, Saranda! I'm with you - we just started a thaw up here too, and lots of rolling, brushing, rolling, brushing, etc..... 
Interesting name, "Wolfram" - a book I'm currently reading based on Jane Austen's "Pride and Prejudice" titled, 'Loving Mr. Darcy', states that his noble steed (Parsival) sired a colt they named, 'Wolfram'. I've never heard a horse named that other than in this book, so I just had to mention


----------



## Saranda

I don't know precisely, how Wolfram's owner thought of this name for him, but in Latvian in is spelled/written "Volframs" and they share a wonderful story - Wolfram was born to her mare, who had then developed incurable lameness, so, when Wolfram was old enough to be seperated from his mother, she was given to a wonderful home where she is now a happy pasture ornament. Wolfram, on the other side, was schooled, trained and loved from day one by his one and only owner, and is now 8 years old. Lucky horse. He is a really sweet and intelligent guy, experienced only the best in his life.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

It looks fantastic there! You certainly moved to a great place.


----------



## Saranda

The snow has melted and sometimes I take Snickers for a walk and a tasty snack in the woods. This time - at liberty. A challenge for both of us.  We went quite far away and Snickers was just perfect during all the walk.


----------



## Saranda

After a perfect trail ride, exploring new trails for several hours and finding a village that is not shown in maps.


----------



## Saranda

A glimpse in what Snickers does when I'm not around.

A wonderful spring day - perfect for having a sip from the new pond that is being made in the pastures.










Now for some physical activities! Look at the shoulder movement! lol  










Coming back home after yet another mud bath:











I won't be asking the "How does he get THAT dirty??" question again.










Having a nap with friends.


----------



## Annanoel

Aw, he is gorgeous. Enjoyed all of the pictures! Noticed a lot of the riders and you ride bit-less, I love it. I adore your horse, so cute. What kind of bit less bridle is that by the way? Looks neat!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks! All of the riders at our barn ride bitless. Most of them use the LG hackamore, but I usually ride just in a rope halter and sometimes use a simple sidepull that was made out of a Dr.Cooks bitless bridle, just without the chin cross straps.


----------



## Saranda

Yay! I got Snickers' foal-time and yearling pictures, and also some of his mom! Happy day!























































And his dam, Rota -


----------



## Saranda

Just a glimpse of our life -


----------



## Horse Riding Fan

Roi is like the big brother that makes new comers feel comfortable. Nice pics! Please post more


----------



## Saranda

Roi recently moved to a new home himself, where he now can be a one-person-only trail horse, not a lesson horse, which is more suitable for him. Since then, two new geldings have joined our herd and it seems that Snickers has taken over the job that was previously done by Roi.


----------



## Saranda

1st of May, just before the start of our first orienteering/trail competition. With costumes, of course - we were the partisans.  










Back in winter - happily munching on hay:










A loner, still back in spring, when the herd hadn't accepted him fully yet.










Later on, already enjoying his new buddies and messing with the photographer - 










Doing a tail stretch - 










Trying on a Western saddle - lol, without a girth, but we didn't manage to find it.  










And having fun with his new buddy, Retro, just today (Retro is the one with halter) :


----------



## Saranda

Moments after crossing the finish line in our first orienteering/trail competition - a roll well deserved.


----------



## EmilyJoy

Lol pretty fuzzies!


----------



## Saranda

We've been doing some jumping lately - do we look good together?  :










Teaching to sit:










Teaching to lay down calmly for a while:










Teaching the circling game with another horse at trot:










We tried to make them sit together, but we didn't succeed, so here's some lying instead.  










And relaxing in the river:


----------



## Saranda

Snickers, celebrating summer Solstice in the Latvian pagan way:










Let's try other wreaths, too...











In the pastures, with one of his buddies:











Me, trying to offer some playtimes in the pastures:










Success! Trotting together:










Marching:










And holding the whip for me:


----------



## Northernstar

Sooo neat to see all the fun you're having with Snickers! Cool to know others 'play' with their horse like I do!!! (One of Star's latest is "the sprinkler game"!) Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos!


----------



## palominolover

He's a STUNNING boy . I ADORE the shape of his face. SOOOO handsome.


----------



## Saranda

Cool to hear that others are playing too, Northenstar!  Snickers really enjoys these games, they help him to keep his active mind busy. And he loves to grab the end of a water hose and splash me all over with that cold goodness right when I'm trying to wash him, lol.  

Thanks, palominolover, it is always nice to receive compliments about my boy - I'll let him know.


----------



## Saranda

There are exactly THAT much horseflies where we live that I have to pack up Snickers for riding like this -


----------



## EmilyJoy

He kinda looks like a knight's horse!


----------



## Saranda

Boys will be boys...  Snickers playing with his buddy Wolfram.
















































He was still a boy, when I first saw him, a green youngster, not long since being a colt, but now look at him - all grown up...


----------



## Saranda

Life in the pastures...











Snickers and his best buddy:






























And just a good playmate to goof around with  -










Having a nap in one of the shelters:


----------



## Failbhe

How have I not seen this thread before? Well, I'm following it now.  You have some lovely pictures of Snickers!


----------



## EmilyandJesse

Oh he is so handsome... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux

Saranda - It's a beautiful looking pasture. This is an ignorant question not doubt but are flies and various other biting insects a problem where you are?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

What an absolutely divine place to live! I love the stories about your traditions and way of life. I also love seeing so many people enjoying winter! I'm in Canada where our winters often get just as cold - sometimes -40 is just a way of life! Sometimes it feels like me and my best friends are the only ones who suck it up and ride anyway! I couldn't even imagine just NOT riding for 6 months because it was cold out!

Your horse is breathtaking, and your photos paint such a vivid tale! Thank you SO much for sharing!


----------



## Boo Walker

What a great picture diary! I really loved the snow pictures - it's been such a long hot summer here in Colorado


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, all.  I'm happy you enjoyed the pictures and the story.

Chevaux, yes, we have horseflies and other insects alike. Actually, LOTS of them. Our barn is not far from a swamp, right by a dense forest and a river, thus the air is rater still and humid there during summers - a perfect place for insects. So July is a vacation for both horses and people every year, as the horseflies are so many that any work is literally impossible. We then just try to make our horses more comfortable - and ourselves, as they attack people, too. This year was better, though. I'd also like to mention that Latvia is not all like that and there are places with very little or none horse bothering insects at all.


----------



## Chevaux

Saranda - thanks for information - as you may have guessed I'm not well travelled.


----------



## Saranda

No problem. And frankly I also have no idea how is the situation with insects in the various regions of Canada.  Would love to visit Canada and see for myself, though. Seems like a lovely place to live, at least, to my taste.


----------



## Saranda

Got some better pictures of Snickers' dam some time ago, thought of posting here. She's been working as a therapy horse for some time (and Snickers has inherited her smooth, rythmical gaits), but the therapy center is planning to sell her soon as she has the habit of spooking from motorcycles passing by. One of the teraphists told me a lot of her and it seems that Snickers is a lot like his mom. She's about 13 now, carried quite a many of foals and told to be a mix of Estonian Tori and a Hanoverian, but she was originally brought to Latvia by Estonian gypsies and nobody actually has her papers to prove it. I visited her at the therapy center and she seemed to have quite the character.


----------



## Northernstar

I think she's lovely!


----------



## Saranda

She's indeed a nice mare.  I hope she ends up in a good forever home.

And now some more randomness of Snickers!

Enjoying the warm August sun...










He LOVES beets!  










Naughty zebra.  










...and a war-zebra! _(Disclaimer - don't do this at home if you don't know what you're doing!)_










Not our best performance. Bracing hands, stiff, high-held neck, lacking shoulder movement, a bit of a chairseat... Gotta learn from these moments!










With one of his buddies










Stealing the limelight.  










A nap in the pastures _(again - better don't do this at home and so on)_










Why so serious?










From our groundwork sessions - turning to me through shoulder, not by disengaging hindquarters, just as I asked.










Just for the pretties










This boy means the world to me...and more.  (and I love what apple cider vinegar does to his coat!)


----------



## Chevaux

Your boy is definitely well care for and well loved.


----------



## Saranda

It's been a year today since I "own" Snickers. I started leasing him on the first day of last October and bought him a couple of months later. We've made a long way together since then and it already seems like a lifetime. 

Snickers just a few days ago:










Cantering in the trails completely tackless:










A closeup. He has grown so much!


----------



## Saranda

And just to compare - this is what he was like about the time I bought him - in need of groceries and training:


----------



## Saranda

Lots of pictures this time.  

Moments after noticing that I'm in the pastures - 










He sure knows he's handsome  - 










Nap time



















On our way to the barn. No ropes needed.




























At liberty - trotting in a circle towards me -


----------



## Saranda

Slowly working on stretching - 



















Good boy!










He looks almost as a cartoon character. :grin: 










Attempting the first steps in collection at liberty - still a long way to go:










His balance is getting better in this  










Thus the confidence grows :grin:










Preparing for a ride



















And we're off!










Eating is tasty 










After a mounted games party with some of the horses and barnmates -


----------



## Northernstar

Saranda, I've followed this post from the beginning, and I'm absolutely _speechless _at seeing your wonderful interactions/training sessions with Snickers - so many little things you do, I do with my horses. So many _incredible _things I would love to do someday, I see you've already done! Thankyou for sharing these awesome adventures with Snickers!!!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, Northenstar! It is so nice to know there are other horsemen who share the same views and goals as I do.  The best thing about this all is - when you achieve something, you open up a thousand new things for yourself from that point.  So every time I manage to learn something with Snickers, I'm already thinking about the next step. That is really a neverending adventure.


----------



## Saranda

Snickers got a new haircut today - 










Just us - 










(Excuse us his dirty foreleg - we had a walk in the forest and he had fun splashing in a puddle)


----------



## Saranda

Snickers in Fog










Snickers in Sleep


----------



## Chevaux

The 'fog' picture is exceptionally good.


----------



## Saranda

Ah, it's been a winter wonderland here for a while now - enjoy! 

Roaming with Snickers in the forest:










And now for some costume fun:














































Don't do this at home, ok? Thanks.










Off to Rivendell:


----------



## Northernstar

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## whiskeynoo

Amazing photos they really tell a story! Amazing.


----------



## Saranda

Glad you enjoyed them! I'm hoping to get another shooting this weekend - let's see how that turns out.


----------



## Northernstar

Forgot to mention, Saranda, that until now I've _never _seen another horse other than my Morgan literally sprawl out in sleep like that! She rolls like that as well- Really made me smile


----------



## BBBCrone

Oh these are neat! I really enjoyed the costume ones


----------



## wetrain17

Loved looking at these pictures. Looking forward for more.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, all.  

Northenstar, yeah, he's very confident of himself and clearly feels totally safe among his herd to sleep like that. He also lets any person he likes to approach him when he's sleeping and doesn't even bother to raise his head - just gives a quick look and snores away.


----------



## Saranda

Got a new camera (I have a camera, at last!), so here's a couple of my first pictures with it:



















And we left some vegetables on a haybed in the forest for the wild animals as a present in winter Solstice.


----------



## Saranda

We use this blanket only to cool off after rides, but boy it looks fine on him!










Now just for some winter fun at liberty. His rears are getting better, as he's started engaging his hind legs more. Of course, rearing can be dangerous and you shouldn't try it out unless you really know what you're doing. 





























And something I'm quite proud of - I taught him this stretch from a scratch and mostly at liberty - he enjoys it very much and we'll be proceeding to learn bowing from this point:










Racing the Sun:


----------



## Jake and Dai

Lovely! Snickers looks like he's having so much fun in the snow! What a happy boy he is!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Yay for the new camera and Snickers pics! He looks great!


----------



## kbjumper

Snickers looks awesome!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, guys! Snickers is indeed a happy horse - he loves nothing more than fun and games, and I try to let him feel like that about everything we do.


----------



## Kayty

Beautiful photographs!! 
I say it all the time, but I just cannot even fathom that sort of cold. Here in South Australia, we think we're all going to freeze to death if it hits 0*C at night, in the middle of winter!!!! - Which is rare, usually about 6* is the coldest it gets!


----------



## Saranda

At the moment of taking these pictures, it was rather warm - well, for our winters, at least. It was about -10 by Celsius during daytime, and about -15 by night. This was after a couple of colder days with -15 by daytime and -20 by night. -35 is about the coldest it can get here during daytime (not speaking about windchill, though). Currently we have an unnaturally warm period with 0 - +3 - even +6 during daytime and all the beautiful snow is melting away.  That being said, I can imagine living in a warmer climate with mild winters, but I guess I wouldn't enjoy them as much. I have grown into liking freezing temperatures and our horses adapt to them well, too.


----------



## Kayty

The scenery in your photo's awes me, I would love to see it for real. Just gorgeous!
I have been skiing once, in the alpine region of Victoria, Australia. But even then it was maybe -3*C at the coldest, and they were having to spray man made snow onto the slopes to top them up.
Your beautiful, fluffy, deep snow is incredible


----------



## Saranda

The snow is truly gorgeous, until it starts melting or gets frosted, or too slippery. Winter trail rides are nonetheless among my favourite riding activities, and Snickers loves that just as much as playing in the snow - he's always extra spunky and full of energy during the colder seasons.


----------



## Saranda

We had the nice opportunity to get photographed by a professional photographer who strives to learn taking better equestrian shots. It could not be missed.  

Who could imagine that he's actually NOT that innocent as he tries to look like in this portrait?!










The following two pictures were the process of trying to get them into movement and getting a beautiful shot. Snickers thought that he had better plans...



















But then we did it! 










Of course, Monsieur Snickque had to express his opinion on it:










Just being his awesome self with the others -


----------



## Saranda

On to cutesy pictures with his owner!

At first, I just wanted to lay him down and sit by him:










Then I got inspired and did what I had not done before, feeling that this time he'd let me and trust me to be lying head-to-head with him on the ground - 










Just another "he's so handsome to me!" shot:










Into the forest we go...










The black guard  - 










Posing, posing, posing...


----------



## Saranda

Finally, just being together and resting after the vigorous posing - 



















Not a problem to lay down for me in the trails either...


----------



## Northernstar

Love them all, Saranda! The last one is certainly suitable for framing as a cherished keepsake. Simply _breathtaking_!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, Northenstar! That is actually a good idea, I might get a canvas print, frame it and hang it to a wall in my flat.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Ooh, those are fantastic! I LOVE the "black guard" pics and the last one should definitely be a wall hanger!


----------



## Saranda

Sometimes we go on trail walks at liberty. This time, I had put on the halter at first, but I ended up just tying the rope around his neck and not using it. Sometimes we are both on one wave, sometimes Snickers says he's got better plans on his mind, but how could we otherwise know who leads whom, and then talk it over later? 










When there are no ropes to hold on and nobody can be made to do anything, the true connection shows...










Will you come to me? The answer is not always positive, and then the conversation may go on - why so. How can we learn to understand each other better.










First, one crosses the creek...










I invite you, will you come to me?










...then the other. And crossing the creek is something that applies to everything we do together with someone. We cannot expect togetherness if we don't do the crossing together and if we don't wait for each other to do it when it really feels like it. When we are ready.


----------



## Saranda

_Please, don't mind the rubs on his face. Those are self inflicted by a new, large haynet and the issue is being addressed. _

Here I am, Snickers, and am I not glorious? Am I not handsome? I am, of course. Don't be shy, it's the truth! 










Alas, not everyone appreciates it... Yet again, my dinner is late! The MANNERS of some people!










I have been waiting for five...FIVE minutes already, and the Human has the cheek to say - it still has to cool off?!










Unacceptable! You hear me? UNACCEPTABLE! I will NOT tolerate it any longer!










It seems I have been left with no choice. I will have to use my Special Equine Mind Powers to gain access to the bucket... Oummm....










Oh, it worked! ..umm, I mean, OF COURSE, it worked! Here it comes, my wonderful bucket!










_Bon apetit! _At least, the Human knows how to get my mash juuuust right! No. I won't give any to you. Go away. And bring some treats on your way back. _Merci._


----------



## Northernstar

"Merci, tres boucoup"!! I can imagine after such good manners at liberty on the trail, you made sure his mash was_ extra_ tasty! Your horsemanship is marvelous and truly admired - I agree that he's thinking what my mares would be also, " Now go away. And bring some treats on your way back". You've got that one pegged!


----------



## Northernstar

Or...'beaucoup' rather?


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, Northenstar! Although he had his moments on the trail - the first time I invited him to cross the creek, he had other plans and cantered a bit homewards, but, bless him, he stopped halfway and waited for me, munching on some moss.  And later we shared some great moments, trotting together in the trails, having a bit of a horseplay with swinging his mane, rolling in the snow and jumping around like a foal. As for his mash - I always give special attention to it. He gets sunflower meal with a bit of alfalfa cubes, linseed oil, garlic supplement, turmeric, assorted and hand picked herbs (for immunity) and live yeast, all soaked in warm water. He LOVES this stuff when it's colder outside - gives him those extra proteins.


----------



## Northernstar

What a sweet bond you have with him! - as for his mash, what a lucky boy! People think_ I_ spoil my horses because I go out every night in winter to bring them alfalfa cubes soaked in hot water with warmed apple chunks.... If they only knew the spoiling going on in_ Latvia_ these days!


----------



## Saranda

It is still winter and we are still having fun!

First, our rears are getting better and better - if you look at our progress in summer and autumn, for example, it is noticeable! Of course, as always, it is a very dangerous thing to teach and nobody should really do it without a good reason and knowledge.



















The benefits of being young and joyful. 










Sometimes, we are gracious, sometimes - we are not. The awkward steps into learning sidepassing towards me. 




























SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME
THE WORLD IS GONNA ROLL ME...










I AIN'T THE SHARPEST TOOL IN THE SHEEEED










Enough with the fancy moves, LET'S ROLL!


----------



## Saranda

Listen, darling, how 'bout you give me that whip of yours and I show you how it's done...










Observe and be amazed how the amazing Snickers teaches you the secret art of Lunging! 










The first rule is to be demanding, yet just, so that the Human remains calm and content! Play lots of the friendly game first!










Body language is crucial. First, balance the whip, then swing it to get the idea across, lastly - tap the ground to reinforce it. 




























If everything fails and the Human refuses to yield to your superior lunging moves, get them to kneel in front of you and warn you won't be giving cuddles next time. It always works!


----------



## Northernstar

Snickers is highly skilled at the art of "Human Lunging" HaHa! What a smart boy!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Love the pictures! Snickers is beautiful! It looks like you're having a lot of fun training him!


----------



## Saranda

I sure do - lots of fun. And lots of challenges.  

Although all of the 11 horses who live in our facility are 24/7 in the pastures and can freely roam acres and acres of different terrains, whenever a couple of them are put in the arena, they act just as if they were just let out of stalls. 

Here's Snickers, playing with one of his buddies - a 4yo and extremely talented (thanks to his trainer/owner) Russian trotter, Lenys. This little guy is full of spunk and has no problems with moving such big and dominant lads as Snickers around.


----------



## Northernstar

Nice!!! I _love_ watching horses at play - in photo #8 it looks like Snickers' forelock is standing straight up in 'fear' as Lenys is 'bearing his teeth' haha Sooo cute as usual


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, Lenys is a cutie pie - he has the face of a pony foal, not of an adult horse, which he actually is.  

This is our newest achievement! I had been doing various stretching exercises with the thought of proceeding to the bow at some point (not actually training to bow yet), but one day, when I was sitting by his legs, Snickers simply bowed all by himself! I know is sounds strange, but something made him think it would be a good idea, apparently.  This is how he does it when I offer it now - still could get a bit more elegant, but it's just the third time he did it, besides - completely at liberty!


----------



## Saranda

Guess what! Last Saturday it was Snickers' birthday and he is now 7 years old! Of course, he had a proper birthday party.

A cake is crutial in a proper birthday party, so I made one - I ground some beets, kohlrabi and carrots, pressed them together in a plastic box and then piled them out, looking just like a neat cake, and decorated the result with oats, turmeric and baby carrots.  










Snickers enjoyed the cake a lot.










Yet he didn't mind to share it with his friends!










His friends took a little too much of liking in the cake.










As if they didn't get snacks of their own!










But what's this? Is it really....










...ANOTHER CAKE?!










And all for himself this time!










Say, Human, maybe that's a cake, too?


----------



## Saranda

Enough with the cakes, time to party! Boys being boys...




























They were even kind enough to give their humans a little bareback ride.


----------



## Saranda

But, while the guys are partying, the girls had some fun of their own. Me and one of the BO's mares, Faira, playing at liberty:

First, we talked a little about where and how we're going to go. Sometimes, our opinions clashed...




























But then we found harmony:



















Oh my, I think the human broke!










Are you out of your mind?! Do you need help?










Oh, you were just rolling? Well, why didn't you say so! Let's play again!




























Thank you for the dance, my dear!


----------



## Saranda

I tried proposing a dance to Snickers, too.










But he found a more interesting toy...




























That's mine and you can't have it!










Tired already?










A kiss from my extremely rare Latvian Snowroll Appaloosa? (Note - the rope around his face is unintentional, it just hanged over it for a moment after a good roll.  )










Snickers would like to say thanks to all his guests, but Bow, Try 1, went a liiiitle over the top:










Try Two. There we go, now this looks much more refined, doesn't it? (Compare it to one of our first bows just five days prior to this and no training for a better bow inbetween - just give them time and they figure it out.  )










Becoming a 7yo was so much fun that Snickers is considering doing it again next year!


----------



## Northernstar

_HAPPY 7th BIRTHDAY, SNICKERS!!! _Looks like you had the best party ever! (I see I'm not the only one who makes carrot cakes served on bucket lids!) Wonderful photos, Saranda - just love each and every one


----------



## gypsygirl

happy 7th ! great pictures !! i forgot that snickers and gypsy are the same age, she turns 7 in may =]


----------



## Saranda

It's been a while since the last photos, and a lot has happened since then. We moved to a new barn on the last day of March. I had to move, but at first I was s suspicious, if everything will be fine in the new place. Time has passed and now I'm completely reassured - Snickers is feeling as good as ever, we now have an indoor arena and a much larger outdoor than we had, the trails are better than I expected, the people are nice, the herd is healthy and happy, too, and Snicker transitioned in it very smoothly - with only a single bitemark on his flank! I haven't uploaded any pictures from the moving day itself yet, but frankly, there's not much to see - we moved when it was already getting dark and it was raining, so the pictures are very foggy. But here's something of the spring that has finally reached our side of the world, already a couple of weeks in Snickers' new home:

Playing around in photo edition  - 










Spring floods are starting, and many fields have now turned into marshlands. This was taken on my way to the barn:




























Still quite far from the barn, but experimenting with the zoom function of my camera. Caught Snickers sleeping.  (those little posts are outside the fencing of the winter field.











A couple of random horses from the herd:



















Snickers and his buddies, who moved along with him from the previous barn:



















Finally, the barn. It might not be fancy and lots of work still has to be put in it, but it is functional and horses feel well in it.










Snickers' stall. The day I took the picture he ripped open his window, but it has been repaired now.  It's a traditional 3x4m size.


----------



## Northernstar

So glad to hear Snickers is comfortable in his new barn! How wonderful some of his buddies moved there too


----------



## Saranda

Spring has finally reached us.  

Here's a piece of it:










Went for a trail walk with Snickers in hand and discovered that we're now living by a birch forest - not often seen, but characteristic for Latvia.  



















The herd is enjoying the warm sun and sunbathing whenever they can...























































Snickers having a nap too. I love the warm chocolate color of his spring coat!










Some mutual bonding:










Snickers and his two buddies - we call them The Three Musketeers.  










Making friends with a young stud and his buddy from a neighboring paddock:


----------



## Saranda

On to the trail walk! To be honest, I hopped on for a bareback ride at the beginning, but dismounted as soon as we reached the forest.










They say you can go galloping down this road - will try someday!










Snickers observes the new trails carefully...










And then proceeds munching away happily:



















What is a walk without a good rolling!




























There's an old excavation pit nearby, which has turned into a shallow lake over the years. We were told that it is perfect for going swimming with horses, but, while the water is still too cold for that, we just explored it in other ways:



















Playing at trot through a large puddle:










On our way home, Snickers got alert over a group of trail riders going through the woods:










And neighed back to a...rooster singing in a nearby farm.  










Back at home...


----------



## Saranda

And now for some artsy pictures of manes and coats.


----------



## SMCLeenie

Great pictures! Looks like the two of you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks.  We really did enjoy each others company.


----------



## Saranda

Some bits of our spring:














































A field in the morning. I took the picture in a simple joy about the new grass emerging from the soil:










The same field in the evening, on my way home... Wildfires are a huge problem around here during springs. Ignorant people just burn them down, instead of taking proper care of their properties, and every year huge territories are being burnt to the ground.  This time, it was very close to the barn. We called the firefighters and they worked the whole day, until everything - almost 50 acres! - was extinguished! 



















A very strange scenery. There's a house with lots of cheap sculptures on its' lawn, so I present an elderly man, who's covering himself up with a...tail of a fish, I suppose...facing away from the ashfield.


----------



## Saranda

Snickers being a big boy, before some 10 minutes of working with a bit. He went nicely, but I got too tense, so I took off his bridle soon and we just worked some more in a cordeo:




























Went for a walk in the fields after that:










I love how their nose gets all wrinkly when they eat. 




























He's started accepting me touching his back and his belly while he is laying on the ground, and I can also swing a rope or a whip around and over him with no issues. 




























On the edge of the world, together.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Love that last picture! Love all the pictures actually!


----------



## Northernstar

Once again, Saranda, "Suitable For Framing"


----------



## Saranda

I should post more pictures, right? 

Got these this morning - some pictures from last autumn, taken by a photographer who visited us back then. It was a wet and muddy day, and Snickers was being his usual messy and playful self.  





































Holding the whip - that's something he enjoys a lot


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Snicks is just way too cute!


----------



## Saranda

Something more recent. 

Caught someone special sleeping tight.  He was snoring like a sailor and swinging his legs slowly, as if taking a walk in some place nice.










Yet another walk to the pond-like-water-thing we have. Splashy!










Maybe laying down is a good idea?










Getting closer...










Nah. What are YOU looking at?!










Rolling, rolling, rolling...










A horses' idea of being glamorous.










And nothing is nicer than a good jog in the forest!


----------



## Saranda

Just a day ago. The grazing season has finally started and the horses are happily munching away in a huge field.




























Snicks' glorious butt










The proud owner himself




























Participating in the "Who's got the most beautiful tail?" contest










Attracting girls










Just being handsome










Horses playing hide and seek


----------



## Northernstar

Smart, awesome, handsome Snickers!!! You should feel proud, Saranda, of all the good work you do with him!
** I love his sleeping picture - my Morgan sleeps soundly and sprawls like that


----------

